# Sounds



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

If you can edit mp3 files maybe try this one. It's that infamous "Well To Hell" sound file. Maybe the end of this mp3 file where it is supposed ot be the Sounds Of People In Hell would work for your prop:

http://www.theedgeam.com/hellpage/hellaudio.mp3

or here's the ram file of the same thing:

http://www.theedgeam.com/hellpage/dighell.ram


----------

